# Amd a10 7860k + HD 6570 1Gb DDR3 dual graphics



## ankitj1611 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello ,

i am planning to buy a new pc or maybe laptop. I have an old sapphire hd 6570 1gb ddr3 lying with me.Its used very ver y little.I think selling it on olx will not be good.

Please suggest me so that i can get full use of this gfx and dont let go wasted
I am planning to buy i3 6100 with ztx 750ti but its going out of budget.I have oe query will buying a amd a10 7860k and using it with hd 6570 will be usefull or not? I want to play two games mainly GTA5 and watchdogs


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2016)

This hierarchy says i3 6100's iGPU (and obviously R7 7860k) is better than  your HD6570.
Both the build will cost more or less same. If you put lot of weightage towards graphic, go with APU else, stick with Intel.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hmm, what will you recommend? A10 build will be good enough or should i go for intel


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 21, 2016)

nac said:


> This hierarchy says i3 6100's iGPU (and obviously R7 7860k) is better than  your HD6570.
> Both the build will cost more or less same. If you put lot of weightage towards graphic, go with APU else, stick with Intel.



I think what he's asking is using the A10 APU's GPU and HD 6570 in crossfire mode to use both of them at the same time . I do not have specific numbers but it should be just about as fast a 650 ti (perhaps a bit less )
@OP
Still, going for a i3 6100 + 750 Ti is a better option if u can sell it


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2016)

ankitj1611 said:


> Hmm, what will you recommend? A10 build will be good enough or should i go for intel


Only you can weigh your priorities and decide that. I would settle for Intel as I don't game but that's not the case with you. If you emphasis more on gaming and don't mind much about cpu intensive task, go with APU.


Nerevarine said:


> I think what he's asking is using the A10 APU's GPU and HD 6570 in crossfire mode to use both of them at the same time . I do not have specific numbers but it should be just about as fast a 650 ti (perhaps a bit less )
> @OP
> Still, going for a i3 6100 + 750 Ti is a better option if u can sell it


Oh!!! My bad.
AMD recommends R7 250 with the mentioned A10 APU. I don't know how much better it will be with this dual graphic thing. May be as good as 650 Ti or even better or not, I don't know.


----------

